# On trt still feel shitty



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Posted in trt forum and just wanted some advise. Been on trt for 8 months and labs are decent. Still tired and my gym routine suffers. Got advise from a friend who said run var at 20mg Ed for 6 weeks with it and I'd be back to normal. Should this help up my energy level.


----------



## staxs (Jul 17, 2013)

Your conditions could be from a number of things with lack of info hard to diagnose your symptoms. Is the TRT self prescribed or by a doctor 
-Lipids and Cholesterol out of whack
-Elevated Estro
-You running Anti-E or HCG
-Lack of fluid intake or lack of rest
-Build up of toxins in your body


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dr prescribed but I'm running test E and not cyp. Azole and estro levels along with cholesterol are fine. Maybe I'm just getting old (42) and this is the way it feels. I see var in my near future. Tired of being tired.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

The test E was my request. Had some pain and lumps years ago running cyp. I have heard using E for trt can make you feel worse.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 17, 2013)

Describe your diet and sleep habits a bit if you would. 

What was your E level at the last test? Your symptoms (assuming diet and recovery are in-check) sound like either low or high estro to me. What dose of Test E are you running?


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

E was 34. Diet wise I'm taking in about 3000 cal a day. Plenty of protein and I don't seem to spike up and down so my sugar should be ok.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh sorry 100mg twice a week.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2013)

my doctor ad to increase my test amount,after all the other things where taken care of


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Going to increase my serotonin and melatonin and see if that helps. If not i know which direction I'm heading.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 18, 2013)

Took some melatonin last night as per my dr's request and slept till fucking 2 today. Wtf?? Now I'm dragging ass again. This shit is getting funny. Quack quack quack. That's what I hear from him. Not putting anyone down here but I thought Indian dr's were the shit. Not this idiot.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 18, 2013)

You ever been tested for sleep apnea? Do you snore?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2013)

melatonin will give you a hangover!!! and like NbleSavage said,get tested for sleep apnea,i did and it fixed me


----------



## djt248 (Jul 19, 2013)

I was tested but its been several years ago. Things change so I guess I should have it done again. Need to rule out everything I guess. Appreciate it!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2013)

let us know brother what you find out


----------



## djt248 (Jul 19, 2013)

Will do thanks bro.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 19, 2013)

Just because your estro is in range it may not be in your sweet spot.  Everybody is different and react as such.  Some people feel great at e levels on the high side of normal where as some feel better on the lower side.  Sure hope you find out what's going on.  Have you had your doc check your gh serum?


----------



## djt248 (Jul 19, 2013)

If I remember correctly it was 211.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2013)

djt248 said:


> If I remember correctly it was 211.



your estradiol was 211pg/ml??:-0


----------



## djt248 (Jul 20, 2013)

Got an extra 1 in there. 21. Fat fingered a key.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 20, 2013)

21 was actually my 2nd lab. My last lab was 34 which seems a bit high to me. That was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## RedLang (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel better with my estrogen slightly high. 

Having a sleep study is a definate after all other stuff checks out. RLS, sleep apnoea, Narcolepsy or abnormalities your sleep stages can have a huge impact on how you feel.

One thing i can say too is Hcg made me feel like shit.

I can also say diet has affected me tremendously. Processed, canned and shitty foods made me feel shitty. I only pretty much eat chicken and rice and oats other thsn cheat nights and that has made a world of difference.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 21, 2013)

The rise may be a diet issue. Lots of oats, rice, apples, beets, sunflower seeds,all of which will make your levels rise. Looking at my diet I started eating like this just after my 2nd lab. Something to look at I guess. I've always watched my diet but have made some changes over the months in an attempt to feel better.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 21, 2013)

Give us your stats,  sorry if you did and I didn't see them, height, weight  age...etc


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 21, 2013)

Could it possibly be a thyroid issue? Have you gotten tested for your thyroid hormone levels?


----------



## djt248 (Jul 21, 2013)

5'9'' 170 b/f 13%. Was on naturthroid for a while but it's a pig thyroid and It constantly gave me a headache. I do have an under active thyroid but its not that big of an issue according to my dr.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shit sorry 42 yoa.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 21, 2013)

16% b/f. Fat fingered another key.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I found out yesterday that's its probably a reaction to black mold that I've come into contact with a few times in the last several months. Did a skin test yesterday and I got hives skin swelled up, not good. Lucky I'm still alive because that shit can kill you when it gets into your system. Oh well at least I know now and I can get on the road to feeling better. Thanks to all for your help and suggestions. I do appreciate it.


----------

